

An Overwhelming Majority: We Shouldn't Convict in Rape Based Only on a Statement - ishener
http://alephz.com/blog/4514656752238592/overwhelming-majority-things-shouldnt-convict-based-victims-statement

======
oliwarner
Is this a joke? If not, am I the only person more surprised that _any_ percent
of people locking somebody _solely_ on the basis that somebody said something
was a good idea?

Rape prosecutions do have significant issues (on both sides) but it's rarely
as baseless as only being able to say "X raped me" and that's it.

